# Shaolin Rou Quan



## Tensei85 (Dec 4, 2009)

I found these clips very interesting... In Northern Mantis we also have the &#26580;&#25331; & somewhat similar in nature but we don't practice a form or routine but train them as concepts, I've heard that both the "ba gang" & "shi er rou" decend from Shaolin sets so that would make sense. 
Interesting enough the Luohan gong contains the rou quan whereas in Bei tong long we train the shi ba luohan gong set which also is similar in nature. But I've also heard of a possible Taiji connection in Mantis sets such as Shi ba shou. Just speculation, no evidence but its worth checking out the clips anyways. 


Yi Lu 



 
Er Lu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puIJYVYgu_s&feature=related

108  



 
13 Luohan gong "Rou Quan"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B6Ay0EE7zk&feature=related


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is a link mainly on the development of CMA during the 1600's - 1700's. Also briefly mentions the Rou Quan, but a great article for the other info, however I can't say as to how well researched the material was. 

http://www.bgtent.com/naturalcma/CMAarticle14.htm


----------

